# pidgeon found on my deck. need help.



## DireWolf9519 (Apr 29, 2016)

This pigeon has been on my deck all day. It has been accepting the wild bird seed that I have given it, even out of my hand! The question in mind is as to whether this beautiful bird is wild, feral or potentially someones pet that might have escaped? It does seem rather domesticated and is not startled too easily. I figured I would post here to see what everybody thinks as I have never seen a pigeon with this coloration. I really want to try to help it find it's home if it is indeed lost! Just don't know where to start. Thanks!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

gorgeous bird. =)
Defiantly was owned by someone at one point. A friendly pet that escaped, or an aviary/ loft type flying bird that might have gotten chased off too far from home and got lost. 
Either way it is not a wild bird.
You can bring it in, as it won't be safe outdoors on it's own for long, especially at night. 
Post locally or online to look for owners or maybe you have a new pet? =)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, please do get bird contained, it is lost and it is used to being housed and fed. Give the bird a bowl of fresh drinking water and some wild bird seed in a bowl and please update us.

thank you.*


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree with the others, please bring him in. I would bet he is either lost, managed to escape, or was released. It does not look like he has a band around his foot so unless he was microchipped finding his owner could be very difficult. No telling how far he has traveled. He is beautiful. Let us know what happens.


----------

